# Hen Night In Brum



## moonsi til (Feb 14, 2007)

Im organising a hen night in B'Ham....though I don't live far I only know small parts of the city.....Since last summer most that will be there have attended lots of different hen nights...and have 2/3 more. this year...Im thinking of doing a kinda 'retro' hen night.....having a theme of uniforms...nurse, maid, brownie etc. As there will be a group of us with diff. intrests...Im thinking comedy/meal/karaoke.....with a stripper in there somewhere....then off to the Med Bar for a full night of dancing......any suggestions will be really apprciated. I have looked at The Glee Club but there is nowt on for the chosen night of May 26th ....kinda want to avoid Jongleurs.....xx


----------



## f for fake (Feb 14, 2007)

I was going to sugest jonglers as its a comedy and night club all in one, but i wont 
so you know of broad street then, full of trendi clubs, pay through the wallet for a simple drink. Or have you thought of going to the mail box, full of posh resturants at the city center end of broad street. 

aint been out in brum for a full night in years, snobs is cool, indi club full of 17 year old wanananananana..anna .a.aanna.an. be cool indi kids.

Hen night, it cant only be broad street really aint it, hope yam av a bostin night out


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 14, 2007)

I have only been to Broad once....to go to Jongleurs.....but maybe  Broad St would fit the 'retro' (read trashy) theme.....


----------



## f for fake (Feb 14, 2007)

yer broad street has loads of hen nights going up and down it in funny costumes. men and women, i prefer to perve at the women in costume. Its a very hen friendly place, if you like chart music and CHEESE.


----------



## longdog (Feb 15, 2007)

f for fake said:
			
		

> ...CHEESE.



That's where I was first introduced to the culinary delight that is chips and cheese


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 23, 2007)

I now know that there will be at least 4 pregnant folk with us....as well as a diverse but fun bunch of peeps....I have just found The Wellington Hotel in Bristol St. that does Cabaret/Karaoke on Sat nights....that seems cool....can eat there too...x


----------

